# What is OOBE, can I delete them?



## heyjonnyb (Mar 1, 2002)

I have 260 entries for this and it is taking up precious HD space. It is listed with .dlls and system so I wonder if I can delete them safely? Does anyone know or will some of you guess? Please don't tell me to put them in my recycle bin and wait two weeks either. That's when I know that you guessed.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

OOBE, most commonly stands for "Out-of-Body-Experience". Or maybe "Out-of-Box" if it was created during an install 

Had any lately? Seriously, I don't know what it is and would suggest you put in the recycle bin for a while.

What is the file extension on these? If they are dlls, right click on them and select Properties>Version; see what the copyright info is.


----------



## flynstone (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't have any OOBE on my machine (except Icwoobe.exe)
I am running W98SE - was advised in an earlier post on this site that it could go - sorry cannot remember oobe said it - but it went!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2001)

Roger,

Thanks for the laugh. It is hard to convince co-workers that I'm really working when I am sitting here laughing outloud to myself.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Nice to know if I can't fix a problem, at least I'm good for a laugh


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

See this thread just below, or above, depending on repsonses 

http://forums.techguy.org/t69994/s.html

Spaceman has a reference to your; OOBE


----------

